# Dangerous rottweillers....



## Hagguu

Okay, haven't posted in a while and wanted to apologise for being an absolute a*s first and foremost....I don't think when I'm talking when I'm on a high so I wanted to apologise for anyone's feelings I hurt etc xx 

Okay, onto the rant. My little brother, Luther, is a Rottweiler (half American and half German lines - so he's quite a big rottie). Now he is the softest animal in the world, but everytime I take him out for a walk, people cross the road, shelter their kids etc and it is sooo frustrating. For example, taking him for a walk, woman leaves her 3 year old with het angry terrier, who is snarling and barking at Luther, to scoop her other child out of the way (keep this in mind, luth is completely ignoring the whole situation and is walking alongside me). Meanwhile, the 3 year old is pulled over by her terrier who then leaps at Luther who then cowers behind me trying to get away from this flea bag. Woman then looks at us, retrieves her dog and tries to say its my fault. Why oh why do dog owners always blame the big dog? When the little ones usually start the fighting? He's been called a monster and a 'dangerous dog' even though he's been bitten by 3 different dogs needing a vet visit every time and he has never EVER bitten back. It's so sad. 

Does anyone else have a big breed and have this issue? 

Also, a pic of the 'vicious animal' with my younger sister.


----------



## kksrats

I can't take my pit to any dog parks anymore because he's so excited to meet everyone that people think he's running them down to attack them. He doesn't even bark and would probably kiss an intruder before even considering that they shouldn't be in our house. It drives me insane that shitty people have ruined the reputations of some of the best companion dogs out there. 
Does this really look like a monster???
View attachment 172186


----------



## Zabora

*sigh* I had a german shepard as a kid and boy did she love me. Once my mom ordered pizza and told them our dog was in our yard whixh was fenced and to honk the horn and she would come out. Well I was in the yard playing with her and the pizza guy shows up, hops the fence, comes over to me and says "oh what pretty hair" I have extreamly curly hair. Keni was fine through this whole thing. At least till he reached down, grabbed a lock of hair and pulled it to see how long it was. I said ow! Keni attacked. She had him by the ankle dangling off the ground as the guy hopped back over the fence. We had to go to court cus we got sued by the guy. I walked her in no problems. The jusge heard our side and even listened to the recording of my mom placing the order with the clear instructions not to come into the fence. The judge asked me what happened. I told him he pulled my hair. Then he asked if my dog was nice. I said yes and he could pet her if he wanted to which he did. Case dismissed.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby

My dad really likes german shepherds. I don't think they get stereotyped as viscious dogs as much as Rottweilers or pit bulls but they're still pretty intimidating to look at. Maybe it's just me but I prefer it sometimes when people are wary of my dog, especially if the person is sketchy looking and i'm walking alone.


----------



## Zabora

Mrs.Brisby said:


> My dad really likes german shepherds. I don't think they get stereotyped as viscious dogs as much as Rottweilers or pit bulls but they're still pretty intimidating to look at. Maybe it's just me but I prefer it sometimes when people are wary of my dog, especially if the person is sketchy looking and i'm walking alone.


 they are classified as "problematic and aggressive" here in Reno. When apatment hunting I said I had dogs and they said so long as it isn't an aggressive dog like rotties, pits, shepards and dobermans its fine...I got that responce from 90% of the places I looked at. I love dobermans...they are the best ever! Its sad really because its the dang terriers that are the most aggressive.

Noone is intemidated of my 4 pound chihuahua who shakes...


----------



## Mrs.Brisby

Zabora said:


> *sigh* I had a german shepard as a kid and boy did she love me. Once my mom ordered pizza and told them our dog was in our yard whixh was fenced and to honk the horn and she would come out. Well I was in the yard playing with her and the pizza guy shows up, hops the fence, comes over to me and says "oh what pretty hair" I have extreamly curly hair. Keni was fine through this whole thing. At least till he reached down, grabbed a lock of hair and pulled it to see how long it was. I said ow! Keni attacked. She had him by the ankle dangling off the ground as the guy hopped back over the fence. We had to go to court cus we got sued by the guy. I walked her in no problems. The jusge heard our side and even listened to the recording of my mom placing the order with the clear instructions not to come into the fence. The judge asked me what happened. I told him he pulled my hair. Then he asked if my dog was nice. I said yes and he could pet her if he wanted to which he did. Case dismissed.


 That's exactly why I like big intimidating dogs! What a creep. Something similar happened when I was about 10. A stranger came to our house when I was home alone and kept asking where my parents were. At the time we had a big rhodesian ridgeback named Rocky. He was the sweetest dog ever and never hurt a fly but as soon as the guy got too close to me Rocky lunged at his hand and started to growl. I believe that dogs can sense things about certain people.


----------



## Zabora

Mrs.Brisby said:


> That's exactly why I like big intimidating dogs! What a creeph. Something similar happened when I was about 10. A stranger came to our house when I was home alone and kept asking where my parents were. At the time we had a big rhodesian ridgeback named Rocky. He was the sweetest dog ever and never hurt a fly but as soon as the guy got too close to me Rocky lunged at his hand and started to growl. I believe that dogs can sense things about certain people.


 I want a tibeten mastiff but they cost like a million dollars...no lie...


----------



## Mrs.Brisby

Wow that's really expensive. My dream dog would be the Caucasian Shepherd. They look very similar to the Tibetan Mastiff, I think they're a lot cheaper though.


----------



## PawsandClaws

I really do not like the idea of 'intimidating dogs' or people that buy dogs with the intention of keeping them like a loaded gun. Now do not get me wrong, I am not suggesting that you are the kind of individual I am referring to (I know little about you) but I thought I would throw my opinions on the subject out there. I am well aware that when I get a dog, it is MY duty to protect my dog and not the other way round. Natural guarding/protective instincts are great and all but I try very hard to teach my dog out of territorial/resource guarding behaviours since I do not want a 'protective' bite to become the reason why my innocent dog is put down. 

As for keeping breeds that have negative stereotypes, well I would just try my absolute hardest to make my pit/rottie/shep be the absolute most well behaved dog ever. I had plenty of compliments from people who were scared of big dogs about how well behaved my german shepherd was back when I had the pleasure of keeping her. I like to kill with kindness and showing a good example of why their perceptions are wrong is the best way to go about it. My favourite thing was telling strangers who asked about my 'methods' about how I used force free, positive training on my huge, menacing looking shep. Their eyes were wide with shock. They could not believe that I did not have to alpha roll or dominate my dog in order for it to behave. /eyeroll This was quite a while ago but I find people still believe in that stuff - I mean, look how popular Cesar Milan methods are.

Anyway, a bit off topic at this point but I strongly discourage people from getting a dog with the belief that it will protect them if there is trouble. In fact I tell them the opposite, to socialise your dog with as many different types of people and dogs and expose it to various things whilst it is young. Teach your dog an on command bark and that will do the trick against possible intruders. Having a dog that might possibly bite someone if they step into your yard is too much of a liability.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby

Oh I didn't mean to infer that people should get "intimidating dogs" with the sole purpose of scaring people. I agree that all dogs should be well socialized and nice to people. However, if I were going to break into someones home or attack someone, I would be much less likely to do it if the person had a large "intimidating" dog, even if it was the nicest, sweetest, most gentle dog in the whole world. I guess what I mean to say is that having a large dog around just makes me feel safer when i'm alone. I live in a very rural area and it would be very easy for someone to just through me into the back of their vehicle and drive away.


----------



## RavenclawRiddle

PawsandClaws said:


> I really do not like the idea of 'intimidating dogs' or people that buy dogs with the intention of keeping them like a loaded gun. Now do not get me wrong, I am not suggesting that you are the kind of individual I am referring to (I know little about you) but I thought I would throw my opinions on the subject out there. I am well aware that when I get a dog, it is MY duty to protect my dog and not the other way round. Natural guarding/protective instincts are great and all but I try very hard to teach my dog out of territorial/resource guarding behaviours since I do not want a 'protective' bite to become the reason why my innocent dog is put down.
> 
> As for keeping breeds that have negative stereotypes, well I would just try my absolute hardest to make my pit/rottie/shep be the absolute most well behaved dog ever. I had plenty of compliments from people who were scared of big dogs about how well behaved my german shepherd was back when I had the pleasure of keeping her. I like to kill with kindness and showing a good example of why their perceptions are wrong is the best way to go about it. My favourite thing was telling strangers who asked about my 'methods' about how I used force free, positive training on my huge, menacing looking shep. Their eyes were wide with shock. They could not believe that I did not have to alpha roll or dominate my dog in order for it to behave. /eyeroll This was quite a while ago but I find people still believe in that stuff - I mean, look how popular Cesar Milan methods are.
> 
> Anyway, a bit off topic at this point but I strongly discourage people from getting a dog with the belief that it will protect them if there is trouble. In fact I tell them the opposite, to socialise your dog with as many different types of people and dogs and expose it to various things whilst it is young. Teach your dog an on command bark and that will do the trick against possible intruders. Having a dog that might possibly bite someone if they step into your yard is too much of a liability.


Ugh, it really annoys me that people still insist upon using those punitive methods. They also seem to think that "positive" means "no discipline", for some reason. :/


----------



## dakotah999

My aggressive rat Hermes is currently curled up next to my pit bull, they are bests. Insepreable if it wasn't or igor he would be terribly depressed.


----------



## sarah424

I have a pit and a German shepherd, I have had to deal with people being ignorant. I really don't pay much attention to it anymore... I got tired of arguing with idiots if they want to meet my dogs they can if not that's fine too. If they want to make a scene when my dogs are just sitting there calmly it only makes them look that much more foolish


----------



## LeStan82

You definitely cant judge a book by its cover, goes for dogs too. Rotties,dobies and pit are some of the nicest dogs, big babies really.its the little dogs that are more aggressive. I have a yellow lab. One of the nicest, friendliest breeds right? Not my lab. He is the biggest baby, great with my daughter and people he knows but...if he doesnt know you or feels threatened, or scared he will show aggression. We've had him since he was 4 weeks old, never taught him to be anything but sweet, so I dont know why he is aggressive with strangers. Once he meets you and sees we are okay around you he is fine. If I let you in my home he would be okay, but if you were to open the door or come through my fence it would not go well.


----------



## gotchea

My rottie bit me. Haha he was still a cool dog, just kind of would black out when he was near other dogs. I tried to get him to stop once and failed. He was a totally lap dog other than that and a huge wimp. So scared of everything. He died very young about 4.


----------



## Lita

I have a rottie aussie mix. She is getting old and a little senile but she loves to run to people and bark, always has. She is a bit dumb, thinks people will come play if she barks at them. But it usually scares people away. I'd love a pure rottie when I lose her. They are my favorite breed, I grew up with them. One even treated me like his puppy. But around here large dogs like that are bred as guard dogs and livestock dogs. So a bit harder to find a lazy relaxed, cat and small animal friendly personality among large breeds. And rotties are very uncommon here, mostly Akitas, aussies, huskies and Chow.


----------



## Pandorascaisse

I'm not saying that people should generalize on dogs, however. These breeds have been bred SPECIFICALLY for the purpose of protection and to be, in some cases, as aggressive as possible. In the right hands, the right dog may be mush if they're socialized early... but in the wrong hands it's a completely different story.

And most of these dogs are in the wrong hands. If they weren't, we wouldn't have need for BSL, or anything of the sort. However, it's just like how cigarettes need SG warnings. People are too stupid to think "oh, this [be it a dog or a cigarette or a hot cup of coffee] may be more than I can handle". People want what they want and if they like the look of a rottie or a pit they will procure them even if they have no plans on meeting their actual needs.

I don't think I would feel safe around ANY strange large dog. It's not the dogs' faults, but you never know what kind of moron is at the end of that leash. Until their owner and the dog proves to me that they are 100% safe I will ALWAYS pull my dogs and children away from potentially dangerous breeds - which includes anything over 30 pounds in my mind. Neither your children nor your dogs should be running up to strangers. You never know if someone is afraid of dogs, hates dogs, or if a dog is dog friendly.


----------



## PawsandClaws

Small breeds have a tendency to bite the most, it is just under-reported. Sure, big dogs could potentially cause more damage but if you are going the route of pulling your kids away, get them away from the chihuahuas and terriers too.

Not that I disagree with you Pandoracaisse, I would also stray on the side of caution with my loved ones but I just think any strange dog is a possible danger - no matter the size or breed.


----------



## ksaxton

Personally I prefer bigger breeds, I would love a Great Dane one day, I think they're beautiful. I have a black lab named Shadow and she's a bit on the hefty side, but thinks she's a lap dog and will go limp and roll over asking to get a belly rub. One time we took her to Petsmart and as we were walking in there was a family standing on the sidewalk with their unleashed puppy on the ground, not even 10 feet from the busy parking lot. When they saw me approaching with my dog, they said "Oh watch out here comes a big dog" and they turned away as if trying to shield their puppy from Shadow. And I'm sitting here thinking, shouldn't you be more concerned about your unleashed puppy standing so close to a busy parking lot? Shouldn't you be more focused on protecting it from getting hit by a car, rather than acting like my dog is the only present danger? My dog doesn't even go after my two cats when she comes indoors, actually one of the cats will stand at the door and try to ward her off, and Shadow backs down even though she's easily got 60lbs on him and the cat is declawed.


----------



## Pandorascaisse

Small breeds may be able to bite, but unless we count secondary infection, MOST do not have the ability to kill my dogs or a child. You should NEVER trust a strange dog of ANY type, but if you're going to teach your dogs and your children to go up all willy nilly to strange dogs... at least small dogs give them a better chance of getting away.

The reason many small dogs have a tendency to bite is NOT in their breed natures, however, as it is with rotties, pits, GSDs, etc. It's because of owners letting them get away with bad behaviors.

Like I said, you should never ever trust or go near a strange dog - you have no idea if they have their shots, if they are safe, if their owner is paying attention. 

Also, the hitting by the car thing? When is that ever going to happen? You shouldn't be walking so close to the road where stepping over slightly to POLITELY let another dog pass within a safe distance should be a problem. Of course there will always be situations with narrow sidewalks and fenced yards, but in many cases this shouldn't be a problem. And it is our responsibility to watch out for our dogs; we NEED to be watching out for other dogs as well as for cars. No one should ever judge another owner for being suspicious of strange dogs.

I grew up in the country. You just don't do that kind of stuff here - dogs get walked, but not with each other and things like dog parks and doggie playdates don't really exist. I find it an unnecessary risk unless you absolutely need your dog to be interacting with other dogs.


----------



## PawsandClaws

I think we can agree to disagree on the 'breed nature' part. Nobody breeds their dog to be aggressive towards people (except for psychopaths), pits with fighting backgrounds were put down if they were aggressive to people since their handlers weren't able to control them (which was crucial). Owners make those dogs people aggressive and I am so tired of every small breed being allowed to go around causing a riot because they do not have 'abilities to kill my dogs or child'. A lab has just the same inclination to bite as a shepherd yet you would not cower at the sight of a lab. I do not let my dogs run up to strange dogs or strange people but the amount of times I see strange children running up to strange dogs is too **** high. People need to control not only their animals but also control their unruly children. Dogs need interaction with other dogs otherwise they have the potential to become fearful. For the most part dogs also enjoy the company of other dogs. I do not personally like dog parks (since the ones I have visited have been chaotic and overall unorganized) but I do not think having two dogs interact is an 'unnecessary risk' by any means.


----------



## ksaxton

Pandorascaisse said:


> Small breeds may be able to bite, but unless we count secondary infection, MOST do not have the ability to kill my dogs or a child. You should NEVER trust a strange dog of ANY type, but if you're going to teach your dogs and your children to go up all willy nilly to strange dogs... at least small dogs give them a better chance of getting away.
> 
> The reason many small dogs have a tendency to bite is NOT in their breed natures, however, as it is with rotties, pits, GSDs, etc. It's because of owners letting them get away with bad behaviors.
> 
> Like I said, you should never ever trust or go near a strange dog - you have no idea if they have their shots, if they are safe, if their owner is paying attention.
> 
> Also, the hitting by the car thing? When is that ever going to happen? You shouldn't be walking so close to the road where stepping over slightly to POLITELY let another dog pass within a safe distance should be a problem. Of course there will always be situations with narrow sidewalks and fenced yards, but in many cases this shouldn't be a problem. And it is our responsibility to watch out for our dogs; we NEED to be watching out for other dogs as well as for cars. No one should ever judge another owner for being suspicious of strange dogs.
> 
> I grew up in the country. You just don't do that kind of stuff here - dogs get walked, but not with each other and things like dog parks and doggie playdates don't really exist. I find it an unnecessary risk unless you absolutely need your dog to be interacting with other dogs.


Actually, the hit by a car thing was a real possibility. These people (for some reason) were standing THAT close to the road, with cars passing by. The puppy was unleashed, and just sort of walking/standing while they watched it. They were not in my path, I was walking into the store minding my own business and my dog paid their dog no attention. I just think if they were so scared of larger dogs getting near their puppy, they shouldn't have brought him to a public pet store, and also if they were so concerned for the safety of their pup they should have just taken a moment to consider how unsafe what they were doing was before they worry about what other people are doing who aren't even bothering them.


----------



## Hagguu

Pandorascaisse said:


> I'm not saying that people should generalize on dogs, however. These breeds have been bred SPECIFICALLY for the purpose of protection and to be, in some cases, as aggressive as possible. In the right hands, the right dog may be mush if they're socialized early... but in the wrong hands it's a completely different story.
> 
> And most of these dogs are in the wrong hands. If they weren't, we wouldn't have need for BSL, or anything of the sort. However, it's just like how cigarettes need SG warnings. People are too stupid to think "oh, this [be it a dog or a cigarette or a hot cup of coffee] may be more than I can handle". People want what they want and if they like the look of a rottie or a pit they will procure them even if they have no plans on meeting their actual needs.
> 
> I don't think I would feel safe around ANY strange large dog. It's not the dogs' faults, but you never know what kind of moron is at the end of that leash. Until their owner and the dog proves to me that they are 100% safe I will ALWAYS pull my dogs and children away from potentially dangerous breeds - which includes anything over 30 pounds in my mind. Neither your children nor your dogs should be running up to strangers. You never know if someone is afraid of dogs, hates dogs, or if a dog is dog friendly.


I have a story about my mothers other 2 dogs, they are Lhasa Apsos.
One is still in puppy mindset, the other is vicious as ****. Now he is well socialised, he has bitten Luther, myself and my mum numerous times, but no one pulls their kids out of the way when he's snarling to get to another dog. And Luther has been attacked by border collies and terriers, never a dog his own size. But in all honesty, you can never trust a dog with a child, even if it has grown up around children, it's silly to trust your dog with a child. But the fact that this woman tried to blame me for her dog almost attacking Luth because he was the bigger dog is shameful. All strange dogs should be treated with caution, but it just frustrates me that people are so afraid of big dogs and not ankle biters (I do not use the term loosely, those little dogs have a nasty bite!)


----------



## Hagguu

and also I agree with you pandora, I mean pits are illegal in the UK because they are bred for fighting and are apparently 'aggressive', but the upbringing and the person at the end of the leash are to blame. It's the same with Akitas, people get these dogs because of their looks, don't realise that you have to be stern and strict with these dogs (and I mean, STRICT) so they don't become aggressive. Mastiffs are the same. They are big girls blouses when given the correct upbrining but in the hands of idiots, they become aggressive because they haven't been given the boundaries they need. I think everyone should be checked before buying a dog, that way, it would solve a lot of issues.


----------



## Hagguu

And also, kids running up to any dog is a huge no no. Get in a strange dogs face, and it's a bite, But the dog gets the blame! It can be the nicest dog in the world, but that is seen as aggression (getting in its personal space, and dogs that have not grown up around children find them scary - they're too fast and full on and the dog panics) but children don't understand this. But I love love love Labradors. What colour is yours pandora?


----------



## Rayne333

With any Power breed it is not how you raise them it is how you manage them. I own doberman (show dogs) I get the big scary dog from some people, and I either explain to them he's not aggressive or depending on the person let them think he is aggressive so they walk on. I love my dobes and some of the other power breeds and believe you must have a good relationship with your dog, you must established yourself as the leader. And I advise training at a young age it helps create and build that bond between you and the dog. I train dogs I'll work any breed as long as the owner is actually willing to work towards that relationship.


----------



## sarah424

I agree Rayne my GSD is very dog aggressive but through management I've never had an incident and through training he can ignore other dogs as long as I make sure he has some space. So it is not my fault he is aggressive but it is my responsibility to protect the public from him and vice versa.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters

My other half is my Chinese Shar Pei, Krueger. He is 70 pounds of muscle and kisses and butt rubs. People regularly cross the street and pull their dogs/kids away from him because he's 'aggressive.' I didn't know people were scared of his breed until we got him. CGC certified and training to become a therapy dog. I groom dogs when I'm not in school and honestly I'm afraid of Cocker Spaniels and the smaller fluffy breeds. They tend to be more unpredictable and snap easily. A co-worker of me nearly had her back destroyed by a vicious lab who was trying to kill another dog. Another had part of her bicep ripped out by a Cocker of all things. The power breeds tend to behave better. It makes me sad that people are stupid and so misinformed. Lack of education makes for poor owners of power breeds and turns the public dumb and fearful. I'll believe that the 'dangerous' breeds, Shar Pei included, are dangerous when I start encountering vicious individuals.


----------



## kksrats

My heeler mix who everyone wants to come pet and thinks is so pretty is the one I worry about when I take her out somewhere. She's extremely well behaved, but is also a bit obsessive when it comes to me and my attention. She literally guards me at the dog park and herds any dogs that come near me away. People are a little different, but I can still see the apprehension on her face when they approach. She'll even get in between me and my husband if we're close lol. I obviously didn't train her to do these things and have spent the past 3 years trying to teach her that it's ok for people and dogs to approach, but she's just inherently neurotic about certain things (I should probably add that it was just me and her for a year before anyone/anything else shared our home). I'm a firm believer that dogs are what you make of them (same goes for rats) and that there are no genetically dangerous breeds. Yes, some do have a predisposition to easily take on aggressive behaviors when taught, but if they aren't taught or aren't exposed to those behaviors then they're not likely to do them. It's also my opinion that a lot of people just really don't understand how to act around dogs and that a lot of bites could potentially be avoided if people were just smarter about approaching them.


----------



## madsnake

I have a terrier and I'll admit dang they are aggressive  he's meaner than most dogs labeled "aggressive" but when he is mean it's to protect his land, property, and humans a dog is rarely aggressive to be aggressive. And a dog rarely is being aggressive to be aggressive .


----------



## Hagguu

Sorry, that's what I meant, management and training. It's kinda the same thing. My mum used to be a dog trainer for the prison service and had a GSD when I was a baby. But yeah, you need to keep on top of big breeds and that's where idiots fall short with them and they become aggressive because they know they can push and push. And Rayne, I love Doberman, my partners parents used to show theirs and when he was younger, it used to pull him around the kitchen on a towel. It even the people coming to maintain their home just walk through the door haha! But they are so intelligent, so they need to put their minds to good use, be it with agility etc. And it's the same with collies and GSD's. They need something to do or they go neurotic (a problem my mum found in hunting breeds and guardian breeds) and I think that's part of the problem.
Kksrats, by the way, your Pit is absolutely adorable. I love pit-like breeds, which is why I have the softest spot for staffordshire bull terriers (pits not being legal in the UK and all). And she sounds like she definitely wants the be the centre of attention xD dogs feel like kids to me after all, but I do hope you get her calmer and more sure of people and other dogs sweet  heelers are beautiful and the same goes for their nature. 
Mosters, that sounds awful. I bet Krueger is an absolute darling. But people need to get over big breeds being dangerous, that Cocker sounded absolutely savage haha! I understand they can be intimidating, but it's the stereotype that's been made for them is the problem. I've grown up with a GSD, Newfoundland, Lhasas and a Rottie, so I don't really have a thing about any big dog (okay, one big dog - Rhodesian ridgebacks, well just one who keeps trying to attack Luther every time we see it, even the vet we take him to has been bitten by him) but I guess it's different for people who have not owned or experienced time with a big dog that can be unsure. The best thing for everyone with a 'bully' breed to do is to prove to people how well behaved our babies are, they'll soon change their mind.
Madsnake, I agree, there's always a reason. And every dog is allowed to protect their homes, although it shouldn't be encouraged but most dogs would risk their lives for you. Is your terrier food aggressive too? Murphy will litterally stand over his or Luthers bowl just so no one else can get to it! Haha he's bizarre.


----------



## annageckos

I love big dogs, they are the best IMO. Currently we have a lab/pointer mix, GSD and a basset hound who thinks he's a GSD and hates bassets. When our shepherd, Nevada, was a pup she was very sick. She had to have heart surgery. Because of that she was very skinny, literally skin and bones. She was 27 pounds at the time and we were coming home from a walk. A woman screamed, turned and ran the other way when she saw her. Nevada has always been indifferent to people, never aggressive. But still people get out of the way when they see her. And she is a very well behaved dog, walks well on lead and even off. I've also had more then one person move away and yell asking if my lab/pointer was a pit. All my dogs are friendly, but I would never go up to _*any *_dog without asking first. And I wish people would teach their children that. My mom has scottish terriers. She has two now, the male, Dickie is dog aggressive. He may be a small dog but he has big dog teeth. The female Darla had a bad start to life and we aren't sure what she went through but she can be aggressive to some men. Not all, she loves my boyfriend but hates my sisters boyfriend even though she lived with him. The scottie we had when I was growing up was also dog aggressive with some dogs. We never knew what dogs she would like or hate. But she was fine with people. Personally I've seen more aggressive small dogs than large dogs. But the large dogs are always the ones to get the bad rep.


----------



## dakotah999

my dog, Igor is my service animal and also a pittie, one place didn't let me go in claiming "bully breeds can't be service animals because they hate humans"


----------



## anawelch

one time I passed by this grown man with my GSD mix and he screamed, ran away, and claimed my dog was about to eat him. My dog didn't even look at him.


----------

